# webOS update killed moboot?



## Frunple (Sep 8, 2011)

So I updated webos for some unknown reason and now I don't seem to be able to boot Android anymore. I can't get to the boot menu so I'm guessing moboot is gone but thats a guess. Anyone know how to just install moboot from the acmeinstaller or if its even possible?

Disregard... looks like I got it going.


----------



## DiploMax (Oct 16, 2011)

what did you do?


----------



## bierli (Sep 7, 2011)

Frunple said:


> So I updated webos for some unknown reason and now I don't seem to be able to boot Android anymore. I can't get to the boot menu so I'm guessing moboot is gone but thats a guess. Anyone know how to just install moboot from the acmeinstaller or if its even possible?
> 
> Disregard... looks like I got it going.


I just did the same steps again, when i was installing android the first time...These few minutes...all my apps were not deleted.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, just copy all 4 files to your TP with webOS, boot into webos recovery and flash with Novacom again (just like the instructions say).


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

DiploMax said:


> what did you do?


Move just moboot.zip into cminstall file. Run ACMEInstaller.


----------



## Frunple (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah, I just reloaded moboot, not all of them. I had alpha 2.1 on it, why would I want to go back to A1?


----------



## DiploMax (Oct 16, 2011)

Frunple said:


> Yeah, I just reloaded moboot, not all of them. I had alpha 2.1 on it, why would I want to go back to A1?


I loaded moboot in the cminstall folder, rebooted, got nothing.

I tried putting novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller in a command prompt. but still nothing.

Im a newb :/


----------



## insideTheFlux (Oct 17, 2011)

DiploMax said:


> I loaded moboot in the cminstall folder, rebooted, got nothing.
> 
> I tried putting novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller in a command prompt. but still nothing.
> 
> Im a newb :/


and you did that while in USB novacom mode? The BIG USB MODE ?


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

**** my life, I had a pain in the ass installing this in the first time and now both of my Touchpads updated on their own while on the Touchstone charger.. here goes a shitty attempt at round two

edit: actually all ive learned is that i wasnt patient enough during round 1


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

idk y im having so much trouble booting into novacom usb mode wtf


----------



## DiploMax (Oct 16, 2011)

insideTheFlux said:


> and you did that while in USB novacom mode? The BIG USB MODE ?


it wouldnt go into that mode. i tried holing the volume up, like the first time, but no good.

I did a secure erase of my touchpad, but it says i only have 10.5/16gb free.

something is obviously still on the device.

how can i get back to 100% stock webos?


----------



## DiploMax (Oct 16, 2011)

I ended up just using the ACME UNINSTALLER from the Alpha 2 page.

before the uninstall, my space was 10.5/16. now its 12.5/16.


----------



## parisien (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello.

can you tell me in what directory i have to create the cminstall directory ?

on the root ???

thank you.


----------

